# 2013 Home Haunt Contest! Launched



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey all you fellow home haunters, Bill Wolcott here of the Wicked West Ghost Town Of Jose Ramon Ave. As many of you know we decided to not build our home haunt this year as we have been working hours and hours to try and get out new Home Haunt Contest website. Yes it better late than never I guess. We launched this afternoon at http://www.homehauntcontest.com

This year the contest will be on, but we are calling it our soft launch. There will be winners announced for 2013 so come on over and add your home haunts its all free, no advertising, spam or anything like that. I will be removing the 5 dummy haunt listings as soon as we get a few real ones added.

Just an FYI the 2014 Contest will be the big one as we have already secured some major names and advertising.

Thanks All and let me know if there is anything i can do for you all.
Bill Wolcott


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

So so we submit our 2013 haunt later this year or submit our haunt from last year?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you go to the site and read through the rules, you'll see that they weren't proof read.

NULL and VOID FOR 2013 - Eligible Home Haunts, or other entries in any category of this event must be received no later than October 31, 2013 at 11:59 p.m. Rating must be completed by, and ratings will not be accepted after, Nov. 4, 2013 at 11:59 p.m., the event closing date and time. 

BUT, and this is BIG BUT​
Following the announcement by HomeHauntContest.com of all winners, individual winners may be notified by e-mail. *If a prize is not awarded to a winner on October 5, 2013, for any reason, winners have thirty (30) days from notification to claim the prize.* The prize may be claimed by return e-mail. Unclaimed prizes will not be awarded.

They have a time machine!!!!! LOL!

I think the winner is supposed to be announced on November 5th, 2013.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Everydayishalloween311 - Would like to see this years haunts. But this year is our soft launch and wont be as important as next year. 

Hauntiholik - yes we have been in a hurry with the software and getting it tested, proof whats that? lol KIDDING. This year we may not have the prized we have planned for our 2014 program but its still going to be fun. We are interested in how people will use the site and if there are any big issues this year.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

*Update!!! Big News*

Lots of things have changed for this years contest since our launch in mid Oct. Our soft launch has become a hit, we now prizes and almost 100 home haunts are in the contest.

Some of the prizes include 
Two 3 Day Passes to HAuNTcon 2014 located in Houston, TX January 25-27
Contributed by Leonard Pickel the mastermind behind hauntrepreneurs.com

A 3-bottle Coffin Pack of Halloween Hot Sauce from halloweenhotsauce.com
Contributed by Victor "The Undertaker" Ives owner of halloweenhotsauce.com

The How To Haunt Your House 3 iBook Collection from howtohauntyourhouse.com
Contributed by Lynne & Shawn Mitchell of howtohauntyourhouse.com and rabbitholeproductions.com

A 2014 Haunted Halloween Calendar! HalloweenHauntCalendar.com
Contributed by Hector Turner the creator of this awesome home haunt calendar.


----------

